# Indian Military Women



## EagleEyes

Spot on Ganguly?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Contrarian

The ones in the first picture all look very similar!! Like from Bengal maybe.
The second one is good looking!

Great to see the country women participating actively in teh Armed Forces!


----------



## Bull

The second one is beautifull bcoz she is a kashmiri.


----------



## Contrarian

How do you know??
We have girls like that all over Delhi. Mostly are Punjabi, having quite sharp features like her as well as being fair.


----------



## Adux

please not this crap again, honestly beauty doesnt have any bounderies, its all about grooming isnt it..

i have seen beautiful tamil women as well really ugly punjabi's, if we dont have a fight with pakistani's, then we fight against each other...lol, or atleast a dick measuring contest.

rekha and hema malini are good examples, the most beautiful girls i have noticed are always inter race mixes...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Contrarian

lol, we are not fighting at all mate. All im saying is that just cuz she's fair and beautiful does not mean that she is from Kashmir. I wanted to simply know why did Bull say she was a kashmiri.

There are good and ugly looking people from EVERYWHERE!!
i had this really Hot girl in my class and she was from South India....unfotunately she went for my best friend rather than me...., life is unfair!


----------



## Adux

I raise you a John Abraham, He is a Mal,


----------



## Bull

Oh my god, that was just a straight forward comment.i recognise that ohtot from gettyimages.i have seen it before and its the passing out of some JK police cadets/or independance day march.

Pls guys take it easy.


----------



## Adux

awrite bull, point taken

are you not from kerala


----------



## genmirajborgza786

i must confess when i viseted india (more then 15 times in my life time however this one is from recently) a lot of my relatives are in there rest are in pakistan and some in dhaka i was invited in a gujrati hindu marrige party there i saw this girl man she was hot fair well built and had an *** to die for i was all gagaga over her but she was a lawyer by profession had her own tata indica car and was quiet well of she was a gujrati hindu but a very modern type a pure cancerien homely but highly educated hard on the outside thats for sure well i was just not her type or maybe it was just a one sided stuff you know that damn 50% delima from my side but wathever she was just amaizing wish her all the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bull

Adux said:


> awrite bull, point taken
> 
> are you not from kerala



very much, from cochin. but how did you know that?


----------



## Lith1um

damn..these women got real tiny waiste line...


----------



## sword9

You should see them when they join the academy. Most are chubby and rolly-polly, but as the weeks pass and the effects of PT, drill and training take place, you start seeing some well chiseled figures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adux

Bull said:


> very much, from cochin. but how did you know that?



I have been a lurker in WAB for a very very long time, I am residing in cochin too....

Adu


----------



## Bull

Adux said:


> I have been a lurker in WAB for a very very long time, I am residing in cochin too....
> 
> Adu



you too....
where in cochin?


----------



## Adux

Marine Drive, behind the new High Court to be exact... Not a very regular at the infamous, lol, Loungeivity...

What about you?


----------



## Bull

Adux said:


> Marine Drive, behind the new High Court to be exact... Not a very regular at the infamous, lol, Loungeivity...
> 
> What about you?



Kalamassery, would be shifting to the vyttilla this march.


----------



## Adux

vyttila is a nice place to be, are u working!!! or studyin


----------



## Bull

Adux said:


> vyttila is a nice place to be, are u working!!! or studyin



yeah i know vytilla is a good place,its on the bypass coming towards palarivattom after the railway bridge.

Im working for the last 5 years, and what abt you?


----------



## Adux

well i am working too, for the past 2 years, 25 years old, born and brought up in cochin, finished up my studies and first level of CFA, and like any other good indian boy, lookin after family business ...perfect example for a stereotype

its comin up great, RAMADA hotel is comin up exactly opposite Le Meridian, things are real good in that part of town


----------



## blain2

Folks don't take it the wrong way, but what you two are discussing can easily be accomodated via PMing. No need to use this specific thread for it.

Cheers!


----------



## Adux

sorry about that blain,

we are just keepin the thread alive, so u all nice fellas can post some real good pics of women in uniform..........

we will take it to Pming...sorry again

Adu


----------



## Bull

Adux said:


> well i am working too, for the past 2 years, 25 years old, born and brought up in cochin, finished up my studies and first level of CFA, and like any other good indian boy, lookin after family business ...perfect example for a stereotype
> 
> its comin up great, RAMADA hotel is comin up exactly opposite Le Meridian, things are real good in that part of town



What business do you do?

Le meridian is on the vytilla- arror bypass, i will be moving to the vytilla-palarivattom bypass.


----------



## Adux

Its all big highway anyways... I am in the business of education and lil bit of property development.. Which company are you working for

Adu


----------



## garibnawaz

IA female officers.


----------



## garibnawaz

A batch of young lady officers of the Indian Army undergoing training at the Air Defence College.


----------



## garibnawaz

Kashmiri Civilian women learning self-defence from the Indian Army wowing to fight the Islamic Militiants.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## garibnawaz

The Indian Navy


----------



## garibnawaz

India Deploys First Female on Foreign Ship
Commander - US Pacific Fleet, July 2006

Story by Mike Leporati, Journalist Seaman Apprentice, US Navy

Aboard USNS Mercy (T-AH 19) - The US Navy hospital ship USNS Mercy's joint medical mission, is making history with one Indian Navy doctor, Surgeon Commander Diviya Gautam, who is the first female Indian officer to be deployed aboard a foreign naval ship. During Commander Gautam's 11 years of service in her Navy, she has deployed as the second female aboard an Indian Navy ship and now her skills as a doctor & sailor are being used aboard USNS Mercy. "Women are very much a part of our military in our country. We're just not deployed on ships," she explained. Commander Gautam, a general medical officer (GMO), and nine of her Indian colleagues have brought a variety of skills to USNS Mercy on its five-month humanitarian mission to the Pacific Islands and Southeast Asia. "The tsunami tragedy in the not so developed areas of this region reminds us of our duty to mankind," said Commander Gautam and added, "Let us join hands of the world to serve the needy, sick and poor. Our navies can build bridges of friendship across oceans and reach out to them. Mercy's mission has shown us the power of healing touch." The diverse crew aboard Mercy recognizes more than race and religion; it equally realizes women are a crucial part of its staff. "I was the first one on board a foreign navy ship, and being on board a US Navy ship feels very good," said Commander Gautam. She has touched the lives of Mercy's patients and crew members during its already completed two-month stint.

"She is also very humble. I didn't know she was the first woman to deploy on a foreign ship," said Lieutenant Commander Ronda Bouwens of the US Navy, who is a family practice physician and the division officer of sick call. "She doesn't brag about being a herobut she really is." Commander Gautam is not just a doctor and an officer in the sixth largest Navy in the world; she is also a wife and a mother. "My husband is an engineer officer in the Indian Navy posted at Mumbai. Had it not been for his support, I would not have been here today. I do miss my family very much, but it's part of my job," she said. She is stationed at the Fleet Medical Center attached to the Sword Arm of Indian Navy - the Western Naval Command. Her experience has been in emergency management, trauma, respiratory cases and working with general sick call cases. Mercy has been using her talents to treat patients before operations, in sick call and during medical civil action projects (MEDCAPS). MEDCAPS have proven to be effective tools during Mercy's mission in providing maximum treatment of patients; they have contributed to the 50,000 patient encounters in the Republic of the Philippines alone. "The team (Indian sailors) is working closely with its US counterparts and is contributing whole heartedly in the success of the mission," said Indian Navy Surgeon Commander Chandrashekhar Chaudhari, a microbiologist and added, "Because of its (the teams) success in tropical medicine and dealing with high-volume patient loads, the team members are able to deal with MEDCAPS quite efficiently."

The Indian team of doctors includes a surgeon, a microbiologist, a radiologist, a pediatrician, an internal medicine specialist and two GMOs. Mercy's crew is also assisted by paramedics, a nurse's assistant and two operating room technicians. The varied skills of the Indian team are reaching every aspect of Mercy's mission from treating the patients to logistics. "I think she (Commander Gautam) is a tremendous asset. Most of us don't have experience with this kind of medicine, so we're building on her experience," said Commander Bouwens. "I believe this humanitarian and civic assistance mission has been very good. It is well planned, fully organized and wonderfully implemented in all respects with each person on board doing his or her best to make it a roaring success. It has been the result of effective and efficient teamwork," Commander Gautam said. Aboard Mercy, Commander Gautam has interacted with numerous patients, and has voluntarily gone ashore in every stop to help treat patients. "The cheerful lady is an asset to the team," said Commander Chaudhari and added, "The mission is an example of good rapport, camaraderie and teamwork for a common cause."

"The women here are doing very well in every field. The state of our technology on board and the professionalism shown by all has given me a truly invigorating experience, which will be forever etched in my mind," Commander Gautam said.


----------



## garibnawaz

Fg. Off. Gunjan Saxena, armed with an AK-47 Rifle, gets ready for a sortie in her Cheetah during Kargil War. Fg. Off. Saxena is the first woman IAF Officer to fly in a combat zone.


----------



## garibnawaz

Constable Kamlesh Kumari , CRPF posthumously awarded the Ashoka Chakra, India's highest civilian award for bravery during the recent attack on the Indian Parliament by Pakistani terrorists. She is the first woman to be awarded the 'Ashoka Chakra'.


----------



## Super Falcon

what type of weapon these woman uses


----------



## garibnawaz




----------



## garibnawaz

A female Indian police trooper stands near a barbed wire barricade in Srinagar on August 27, 2008, during a curfew. 



Another female police in Kashmir.



Zarkhand Police female commandos outside MSD's house.



Indian Inspector General of Police Tejdeep Kaur Menon (L) rings a bell to lend her support to the use of female Condoms in Hyderabad, 01 December 2008, on the occassion of World AIDS Day.


----------



## s90

*@garibnawaz *

lmao


----------



## garibnawaz

Commander Waheeda Prizm Khan. First Kashmiri Female officer of the Indian Navy who created history when she commanded the passing out parade of Armed Forices Medical College in 2006.


----------



## garibnawaz

*Madam Motivation*

A heroic welcome was given to Lt Cdr (Surgeon) Wahida Prizm by Romeo Force on her maiden visit to Darhal, amidst an august gathering of prominent citizens, teachers and students at Government Girls Higher Secondary School, Darhal. Introducing the 'Daughter of the Soil', the Commanding Officer of 48 Rashtriya Rifles highlighted the sacrifice, hardwork and determination of the lady, which brought her to eminence. The journey of this proud officer of the Navy, after her father's tragic killing in 1991 by terrorists, has been full of challenges and hurdles which she gallantly overcame and became a doctor to join the Indian Navy.

On the occasion, a Women's Table Tennis Hall was also inaugurated at Government Girls Higher Secondary School by Lt Cdr (surgeon) Wahida Prizm. A formal foundation of the Women's Table Tennis Association of Darhal was also announced during the function. A cultural programme was organised in honour of the guests by girl students.

Speaking on the occasion, Lt Cdr (surgeon) Wahida Prizm highlighted the importance of hard work in life. She said: "Each person on this earth is born with the qualities of hard work, determination and competence but it is only a few of us who pursue these qualities. Braving all odds, few of us succeed whereas a majority resigns to fate without putting due efforts to achieve the goal. So, we must set our goal and do our utmost to achieve it without giving due consideration to social and environmental hurdles." An interactive session was also organised for the young girls to interact with Lt Cdr Prizm. 


Ms Mohmed Shafir, a senior lecturer at the school, thanked Romeo Force for presenting this opportunity to the people and hoped that this would motivate many girls to emulate Wahida's example. She also thanked the Romeo Force for organising the Inter-School Param Vir Chakra Quiz Competition at the school.

The function culminated with Lt Cdr (surgeon) Wahida Prizm distributing prizes to the children who excelled in academics and to the participants of the cultural programme.


----------



## garibnawaz

s90 said:


> *@garibnawaz *
> 
> lmao



What does that mean?


----------



## garibnawaz

Indian Army Doctor in NE.



^ Sri Lankan army chief General Lionel Balagalle presents a certificate to Indian Army Major Rita Prasad at the Sri Lankan army headquarters in Colombo. India's humanitarian efforts at alleviating the suffering of the flood-hit in Sri Lanka came in for a lot of praise



Female NCC cadets handling INSAS.



Female NCC cadets firing INSAS.



^ Members of the Indian Women Mountaineering Expedition to Mt Everest undergoing training in Siachen Glacier, recently. 



^ Air Chief Marshal S Krishnaswamy (then) presenting wings to Flg Offr Simran Kaur Bhasin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## garibnawaz

First Lady Lieutenant General

Lt Gen Punita Arora took over as Director and Commandant of the prestigious Armed Forces Medical College, Pune. It was a return for the first Lieutenant General of the Indian Army to her alma mater. Lt Gen Punita Arora, who cracked the proverbial male bastion, in a brief interaction with the media said that AFMC has got a very sound foundation. Raised brick by brick, by my predecessors, I am here to lay another brick so as to improve and make this institution the best in the country.

Lt Gen Punita Arora


The General already has her priorities. She has identified research activity among her focus areas along with academics. Ours is a need-based research that caters to peculiar problems, like problems faced by the troops posted in high altitude areas or deserts where they work under extreme conditions, said the former Additional Director General (Medical Research) who coordinated medical research of the armed forces at Army Headquarters.

Former Professor and head of the department of Obstetrics and Gynaecology of the AFMC, Lt Gen Arora was commissioned into the AMC in 1968. She has pioneered the assisted reproduction programme in the armed forces for which she was awarded the Sena Medal. She also commanded a military hospital in Jammu and Kashmir. For her management of battle causalties, she was awarded the Vishist Seva Medal.

She credits her achievement to her parents and her husband, Brig PN Arora, who himself is an eminent dermatologist. Born in Pakistan, the General had suffered the trauma of partition. She came to India with her father Capt Kundan Singh of the Remount Veterinary Corps along with three kids, a blanket and a glass and started life afresh and never looked back.


----------



## garibnawaz

CRPF female checkpost in KAshmir.


----------



## garibnawaz

Mumbai Police female officers distribute roses to Muslims after Eid al-Adha prayers in Mumbai, India, Tuesday, Dec. 9, 2008. Muslims worldwide are celebrating Eid al-Adha, or Feast of the Sacrifice. 






Kashmir police during parade.






Kashmir Policewoman on street with her AK. 



A Jammu Kashmir Policewoman looks on during a protest rally by unemployed engineers in Srinagar India.



Kashmiri Muslim boy carrying a packet of milk looks at an Indian policewoman while crossing over a barbed wire fence during a curfew in Srinagar.



Jammu Kashmir state policewomen bow their heads in remembrance of fallen colleagues during Police Commemoration Day on the outskirts of Srinagar, India.






JK Policewoman on streets.


----------



## garibnawaz

Policewoman on the streets of Srinagar.






JKAP.



CRPF in Srinagar.






Kashmir Policewoman cracking down the protestors.


----------



## Super Falcon

garibnawaz said:


> Constable Kamlesh Kumari , CRPF posthumously awarded the Ashoka Chakra, India's highest civilian award for bravery during the recent attack on the Indian Parliament by Pakistani terrorists. She is the first woman to be awarded the 'Ashoka Chakra'.




i must tell you that they are not terrorists watch your words than you type those were a freedom fighters of kashimir. if pakistani are terrorists than who was that cournal who completely put a fire on samjhota express and said that this is done by pak after some time that revealed that indian cournal was involved. who was that cournal now you say that he got a award form indian govt


----------



## GunMan

Super Falcon said:


> i must tell you that they are not terrorists watch your words than you type those were a freedom fighters of kashimir. if pakistani are terrorists than who was that cournal who completely put a fire on samjhota express and said that this is done by pak after some time that revealed that indian cournal was involved. who was that cournal now you say that he got a award form indian govt



Its kind of funny all pakistani believe when ATS Mumbai claim that colonel Purohit may have provided RDX for samjhota express explosion though Hariayana police think that Amonium Nitrate was used and also he is primaryly accused in Malegoan blasts.

I said its kind of funny because i find ironical that when the same ATS mumbai say that Kasav is a pakistani no body pakistan is willing believe them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rubyjackass

Too cool... guys. Thanks for the pics.
And some of them are really hot.

I am pleased to see these pics(bahaduri wise). 
Nice to find them all at one place. 
Any more pics?
Please post.


----------



## Kharian_Beast

Yeah they are real babes


----------



## rubyjackass

Adux said:


> please not this crap again, honestly beauty doesnt have any bounderies, its all about grooming isnt it..
> 
> i have seen beautiful tamil women as well really ugly punjabi's, if we dont have a fight with pakistani's, then we fight against each other...lol, or atleast a dick measuring contest.
> 
> rekha and hema malini are good examples, the most beautiful girls i have noticed are always inter race mixes...



What dude?
Do you mean tamil women are generally not good?
Haan?


----------



## rubyjackass

Kharian_Beast said:


> Yeah they are real babes


lol nice one.


----------



## rubyjackass

Some one please start a similar thread with Pakistani military women plzzz...
Just for fun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## garibnawaz

Super Falcon said:


> i must tell you that they are not terrorists watch your words than you type those were a freedom fighters of kashimir. if pakistani are terrorists than who was that cournal who completely put a fire on samjhota express and said that this is done by pak after some time that revealed that indian cournal was involved. who was that cournal now you say that he got a award form indian govt



# 1 Dont divert the topic.

# 2 It was Zardari (President of Islamic Republic of Pakistan) who called Kashmiri militiants as Terrerists.

If you have so much problem with me calling them as terrerists then I must ask you to confront your democratic president first.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## garibnawaz

CRPF's all female company (under UN Peacekeeping) in Liberia.


----------



## IAF

Salute them rather to speak abt beauty than their Guts... You & me are not there but they are. look proud on them first.

I SALUTE...


----------



## Spitfighter

rubyjackass said:


> Some one please start a similar thread with Pakistani military women plzzz...
> Just for fun.



Just for fun huh? that too with a pretty please?


----------



## moha199

Man these women are good, Looks strong


----------



## Super Falcon

these woman travel in air blue which is pakistan private air line


----------



## signals3_t4

Man these women are good


----------



## SSG VIPER

garibnawaz said:


> What does that mean?



That means every indian women ur posting is a kashmiri lol dude most of them look like ..... no offence thts y i didnt fill the blanks so dude the women u termed as kashmiri look like somewhere from mumbai or watever


----------



## Ruag

Some more pics - 









































​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abiab

RobbieS said:


> Its bloody Pakistan funded cross-border terrorists.



Like Indian funded terrorists in SWA.????


----------



## Ingis

abiab said:


> Like Indian funded terrorists in SWA.????



You have proof of Indian involvement in terrorist activities in Pakistan? If yes, then show it.

Apart from India, several other countries have acknowledged the fact that some members of Pakistani establishment support terrorist activities in India and Afghanistan. Even your own government acknowledges that fact.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## abiab

Proof of Indian involvement.......i think there is a separate thread for it.
I won't wanna waste my breath over here


----------



## Super Falcon

yes some how india is doing ungli to pakistan and when we do ungli they cry hahaahhahaha


----------



## masijames

all these women looks like mens lolz i mean no tits *** and bueaty


----------



## sandy

Among all female cadres tamil police commandos looks deadly.


----------



## Kavin

The armed forces are encouraging women to join the services. Till now, eligible women were being recruited as Short Service Commission officers but now SSC women officers can apply for Permanent Commission (PC).

This option is open for SSC women officers in Education and Judge Advocate General (JAG) in the Army; Law, Education and Naval Architecture in the Navy and Education, Accounts and Administration (legal branch) in the Air Force. But this scheme is applicable to those who joined after September 2008.






_Indian female paramilitary soldiers stand guard near the border with Nepal_

Source: Rediff


----------



## paritosh

Kavin said:


> The armed forces are encouraging women to join the services. Till now, eligible women were being recruited as Short Service Commission officers but now SSC women officers can apply for Permanent Commission (PC).
> 
> This option is open for SSC women officers in Education and Judge Advocate General (JAG) in the Army; Law, Education and Naval Architecture in the Navy and Education, Accounts and Administration (legal branch) in the Air Force. But this scheme is applicable to those who joined after September 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Indian female paramilitary soldiers stand guard near the border with Nepal_
> 
> Source: Rediff



My girlfriend is getting trained at the Officer's Training Academy,chennai...it's a one year course and she'd be an officer(a captain) when she's out...getting a friggin 40k salary...!


----------



## third eye

Super Falcon said:


> yes some how india is doing ungli to pakistan and when we do ungli they cry hahaahhahaha



Err..

Was this supposed to be funny ?


----------



## SSG VIPER

garibnawaz said:


> Kashmiri Civilian women learning self-defence from the Indian Army wowing to fight the Islamic Militiants.



Kashmiri women with sindor on there foreheads lol man GET REAL


----------



## deep.ocean

SSG VIPER said:


> Kashmiri women with sindor on there foreheads lol man GET REAL



LoL man u need to get real... Kashmir does not mean only muslims can live there.. hindus do live there too... like in Pakistan...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FulcrumD

Who told u they don't wear sindoor?maybe she's a pundit residing in Jammu.


----------



## SSG VIPER

deep.ocean said:


> LoL man u need to get real... Kashmir does not mean only muslims can live there.. hindus do live there too... like in Pakistan...



not this guy Hes obsessed with muslim
kashmiris in Indian `servces


----------



## PlanetWarrior

My mum was going to take up a career in Indian military. That's when my dad decided to move to Botswana


----------



## garibnawaz

SSG VIPER said:


> Kashmiri women with sindor on there foreheads lol man GET REAL








*Farmer's daughter disarms terrorist and shoots him dead with AK47 *

By Dean Nelson in New Delhi 
Published: 10:02PM BST 29 Sep 2009

Rukhsana Kausar, 21, was with her parents and brother in Jammu and Kashmir when three gunmen, believed to be Pakistani militants, forced their way in and demanded food and beds for the night. 

Their house in Shahdra Sharief, Rajouri district, is about 20 miles from the ceasefire line between Indian and Pakistani forces. 

It is close to dense forests known as hiding places for fighters from the Lashkar-e-Taiba group, which carried out the Mumbai terrorist attack last November. 

Militants often demand food and lodging in nearby villages. 

When they forced their way into Miss Kausar&#8217;s home, her father Noor Mohammad refused their demands and was attacked. 

His daughter was hiding under a bed when she heard him crying as the gunmen thrashed him with sticks. According to police, she ran towards her father&#8217;s attacker and struck him with an axe. As he collapsed, she snatched his AK47 and shot him dead. 

She also shot and wounded another militant as he made his escape. 

Police have hailed the woman&#8217;s bravery. 

They said she would be nominated for the president&#8217;s gallantry award. 

She may also receive a &#163;4,000 reward if, as police believe, the dead terrorist is confirmed as Uzafa Shah, a wanted Pakistani LeT commander who had been active in the area for the past four years. 

Supt Shafqat Watali said Miss Kausar&#8217;s reaction was &#8220;a rude shock&#8221; for the militants. &#8220;Normally they get king-like treatment but this was totally unexpected,&#8221; he said. 

Miss Kausar said she had never fired an assault rifle before but had seen it in films and could not stand by while her father was being hurt. &#8220;I couldn&#8217;t bear my father&#8217;s humiliation. If I&#8217;d failed to kill him, they would have killed us,&#8221; she said.

Farmer's daughter disarms terrorist and shoots him dead with AK47 - Telegraph








GB

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## garibnawaz

PlanetWarrior said:


> My mum was going to take up a career in Indian military. That's when my dad decided to move to Botswana



My fiance does not want to make up a career in Military.

I still feel like moving to Africa.

GB


----------



## sherdil76

Super Falcon said:


> what type of weapon these woman uses



WMDs (Weapons of Man's Distruction)


----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## lhuang

SSG VIPER said:


> Kashmiri women with sindor on there foreheads lol man GET REAL



What's sindor?


----------



## Iggy

lhuang said:


> What's sindor?



its a warning in the forehead of married Hindu women for bachelors not to approach

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lhuang

seiko said:


> its a warning in the forehead of married Hindu women for bachelors not to approach



Thought so, I don't see any on those women though? A pimple is all on her forehead.


----------



## i am the knight

masijames said:


> all these women looks like mens lolz i mean no tits *** and bueaty



you should learn to respect women ....

http://indianmilitarynews.files.wordpress.com/2010/12/indian-female-woman-women-soldier-army.jpg


----------



## i am the knight




----------



## i am the knight

Hindon Air Base (Uttar Pradesh): Indian Air Force's all woman skydiving team pose after their debut at the 79th Air Force Day.


----------



## i am the knight




----------



## T90TankGuy

Adux said:


> I raise you a John Abraham, He is a Mal,



hope you are a girl . or you must like an alternate lifestyle.


----------



## Abingdonboy

i am the knight said:


>



First pic is not a "military women"- she is a Indian reporter who got to fly in a MIG-35 in A1-2009. Fighter stream is currently free of women.


----------



## Tshering22

SSG VIPER said:


> Kashmiri women with sindor on there foreheads lol man GET REAL



There are Kashmiri Hindus you know... It is not an Islamic state as your side of the border fantasize them to be.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Tshering22 said:


> There are Kashmiri Hindus you know... It is not an Islamic state as your side of the border fantasize them to be.



Its actually a MUSLIM MAJORITY state.. destined to be a part of Pakistan and an occupied territory.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## i am the knight

Abingdonboy said:


> First pic is not a "military women"- she is a Indian reporter who got to fly in a MIG-35 in A1-2009. Fighter stream is currently free of women.



thnx for the correction....


----------



## i am the knight

Indian Navy all-women Skydiving Team










women leading Indian air-force


----------



## i am the knight




----------



## GR!FF!N



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

BSF:










IN:







IAF:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## i am the knight

Abingdonboy said:


> IAF:



i think these are IL-76 women pilots...


----------



## roach

i am the knight said:


> i think these are IL-76 women pilots...



lol man you're a genius, how'd you figure that out?


----------



## i am the knight

India&#8217;s First women in air &#8211; India&#8217;s first lady pilot &#8211; Sarla Thakral
he year 1936 when the flying was like dream, flying in air was like miracle.

There were only male in the cockpit of the airplane.

At that time one lady entered the cockpit of a Gypsy Moth and flew into the blue skies, and made a history as India&#8217;s first lady pilot.

The dashing, courageous, Sarla Thakral. She was only 21 year old when she achieved that sky.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OrionHunter

Lith1um said:


> damn..these women got real tiny waiste line...


That's a great advantage in battle. A smaller waistline presents a smaller target and therefore more difficult to aim at. Lol! 

Conversely, one with big b*00*bs presents a huge target and therefore unfit for frontline duties!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## i am the knight

roach said:


> lol man you're a genius, how'd you figure that out?


from the Bg.....lol!


----------



## genmirajborgza786

OrionHunter said:


> That's a great advantage in battle. A smaller waistline presents a smaller target and therefore more difficult to aim at. Lol!
> 
> Conversely, one with big b00bs presents a huge target and therefore unfit for frontline duties!!



_lagta hai kafi purana paapi ho......_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OrionHunter

_IAF Sky Diving team_










genmirajborgza786 said:


> _lagta hai kafi purana paapi ho......_


Shhhhhhh....




That's was supposed to be a secret, yaar! You've let the cat out of the bag! Jeeez!


----------



## i am the knight

They are not iaf fighter pilots but the photograph of the participants of some Indian Airforce Documentary that was aired in Nat Geo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Guys dekho magar, pyaar se 
salute to these women.


----------



## arushbhai

Brave women but they are all butt freaking ugly. Sweden, Russia and Israel have the most beautiful military women in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ManUNITEDglory

arushbhai said:


> Brave women but they are all butt freaking ugly. Sweden, Russia and Israel have the most beautiful military women in the world.



That's what happen to women when they do a man's job.


----------



## ManUNITEDglory

Damn, some of these women are tall !!! even taller than the guys.


----------



## Dandpatta

arushbhai said:


> Brave women but they are all butt freaking ugly. Sweden, Russia and Israel have the most beautiful military women in the world.



It's your prerogative to see Swedish / Russian / Isreali military ladies as objects of cosmetic beauty in uniform. What matters more is not the beauty, but the brain and brawn.


----------



## arushbhai

Dandpatta said:


> It's your prerogative to see Swedish / Russian / Isreali military ladies as objects of cosmetic beauty in uniform. What matters more is not the beauty, but the brain and brawn.



yeah, like you would marry a highly unattractive yet brainy and brawny girl. I wasn't questioning their IQ level. If they are in the military, they must have what others don't and I appreciate that. But again, when it comes to attractiveness, jewish, swedish and russian military women are the hottest.


----------

